# Relabling ex-chain store clothing. Legal?



## Mr Frosty (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey,

I'd first like to say thanks to all the members of this forum, the information you provide on this site is invaluable.


I have a question about relabling ex-chain store / catalog clothing.

I'm in the process of creating a start-up apparel company. I have aquired plenty of t-shirts, hoodies, polo's ect, but I would like to bolster out my range to include dresses and other garments that blank companies don't supply. I'm aware that I can source these from overseas, but currently I don't want the minimum order amounts they offer. Ex-chainstore wholesale websites on the other hand can supply these types of garments in a much lower quantity, at good prices.

My question is; if I was to obtain garments that were made for companies like asos.com or next, is it legal for me to completely rebrand them under my name?

Thanks 


Sub-Note: I apologize if this has been answered before, I searched the forums for a solid hour before posting.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, you can relabel anyone's garments. Just make sure to follow the rules for relabeling re: country of origin, fabric content, washing instructions, etc.

Complete rules are here Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

Easy way is any info (except their company name) on the existing label should be on your label.



> Sub-Note: I apologize if this has been answered before, I searched the forums for a solid hour before posting.


There is a whole sub-forum on relabeling  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/


----------



## Mr Frosty (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply splathead, I will make sure I give it read though.


----------

